# Is My German Shepherd Puppy Aggressive?



## Linda1270 (Nov 8, 2012)

I am in need of some guidance, we recently purchased a purebred German Shepherd Dog puppy, who is now 10 weeks old, will be 11 weeks tomorrow. She is a little spitfire, loaded with energy and a pretty fierce nipper and biter. I know that puppies are supposed to bite, I've been there before with my previous dog, who was a chocolate Lab. We recently had to put him down, which was a devastating experience, as all you must know. Anyway, we purchased Tess (GSD puppy) from a good breeder, I met both of her parents and choose her out of 8 of her siblings. Unfortunately we had to take her at 7 weeks due to the breeders husband having both of his legs amputated due to diabetes. It happened suddenly and there was nobody to take care of the puppies or any of her other GSD's. 

Tess is being crate trained and I am working with her on her basic obedience commands, she has sit down to a tee and she is now working on lying down on command and doing very well. When either me or my husband let her out of her crate in the morning, look out, she is a bundle of energy and she goes right for the feet and ankles. The thing is, she doesn't let up, no matter what we do, we have tried everything. My husband even popped her on her nose one time and she came back at him twice as hard. 

Just this morning she was outside with my husband while he was shoveling off his car to go to work. I called her Tess to come in the house and she came running. She came into the house and then ran back out on to the deck before I could shut the door, when I picked up her lead to guide her back in, she jumped up and bit me on the top of my arm, drawing blood. This is what scares me, I know she's only a baby and my husband thinks this is her way of playing, but the two of us are covered with bite marks and scratches. Is this normal behavior for a GSD puppy? Will she grow out of this or do I have a problem?

I have enrolled her in beginning training, which was supposed to begin last night, however, due to a Noreaster, it was cancelled. Now I have to wait another week to start getting her more on track. I also plan on putting her into daycare a coupld of days a week just so she can socialize with other dogs. I have been taking her everywhere, she loves riding in the car. I take her to Petco one day and then to Petsmart the next. I also take her to Home Depot and any other place I can think of that will allow dogs. At first she was afraid and wanted to leave the stores, but she's getting a lot better lately. 

Once Tess gets out all her energy, she is the sweetest little thing, she plays with her toys and keeps herself occupied, over watchful eyes. She loves to train and is food motivated and she's beginning to tell us when she needs to go out even when she's not in her crate. After I've been out for a little while and come back home, she gets all wiggly and happy when she sees me, then I open the crate and she comes out and goes right for the feet. Could this be her way of showing happiness to see me, she does it to my husband to. I love her and would hate to think that she might be aggressive, so if anyone has any advice, I would greatly appreciate hearing it. I am at my wits end with her biting all the time.


----------



## blenderpie (Oct 5, 2012)

Please please please do not ever negatively handle your dog again! Having a breed that a lot of people are generally afraid of means that It's your job to do everything in your power to make Tessa a good breed ambassador. And, having a dog that is afraid of being touched (especially on the nose since most strangers stupidly go to pet a dogs head) is a recipie for disaster.

She's a puppy and doesn't realize how strong she is or how much she hurts you. And, shouting no and pushing her down has no context. Chances are, she thinks It's a game. You need to teach her what you DO WANT her to do. It's much more effective. The next time she nips and jumps up on you, turn around and cross your arms. Don't look at her, don't say anything to her. When biting doesn't get the response she wants, she'll offer another behavior, probably sit because that's been reindorced. The second she does it (or even stands calmly) click and treat. Shell get the message.

Also, this is going to take time and patience. At first, it might be a while before she offers another behavior because she hasn't realized theres another option yet. But be consistent! Also look up kikopup's video how to stop puppies from biting.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Puppies bite - sometimes hard - and when they really want to play they might not let up. All of what you're describing is 100% normal for most puppies and is in no way aggressive behavior.

You don't need to wait for a training class to help her learn bite inhibition. Read the sticky on this forum, The Bite Stops Here, and work with her now. It won't happen over night, or even in a week, but if you are 100% consistent she *will* get it. And don't ever hit her on the nose! This is a great way to raise a headshy dog who doesn't trust your hands, or just convince her that you really are playing with her (so she'll bite harder).

When she bites, you need to yelp. If she stops, good! If she doesn't, walk away. If she follows you and keeps biting your ankles, step over a baby gate or leave the room for 20sec. Come back in and if she bites again, repeat. Having a toy in hand to shove in her mouth when she's going for you will also help her learn to play with appropriate toys, rather than biting you.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Pushing her away or popping her on the nose will only make it worse, obviously. She will take that as part of the game she's made up and will only back at you harder.

Have you tried redirecting her onto a toy when she does this? Don't engage in the game of her gnawing your body, just replace your limb with a chewy toy.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

I second reading "The Bite Stops Here." Excellent program. But, it takes time and patience. Puppies play and explore and learn by biting. You had to take the puppy early, at 7 weeks, understandable why you needed to, but, the extra week or 2 or 3 that puppies normally stay with mama goes a long way toward teaching the puppy good manners and bite inhibition in a way puppies understand. Your puppy didn't get that extra time with mama to start learning that.

The most effective part of bite inhibition, in my opinion, is that you, at some point, walk away or leave the room. Puppies LOVE contact with their humans. When you leave the room (like The Bite Stops Here suggests) you take that contact away. It's very effective.

Another issue some folks have is, they want the biting to stop, like now. So, they try a method, and if it doesn't work in a few days, they give up on that method and try something else. The thing is, it's a learning experience for the puppy, not just simply a correction. Learning takes time. So, if you give up before it's sunk in, it's been a waste of your time, and the puppy is confused, never really understanding what you were trying to teach.

Stick with "The Bite Stops Here." Be consistent, everyone in the household reacting the same way. Good luck!


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

>>>My husband even popped her on her nose one time and she came back at him twice as hard.

Yeah, I did that with my Lab-GSD mix and got the same response that you did. That's the method that we used 30 years ago, but now we know a better way… as other folks have written, you can teach her Bite Inhibition, using the Sticky: The Bite Stops Here.

The Bite Stops Here takes about 3 days to kick in, even then you only get a reduction of bloodletting, slowly resulting in bloodfree nipping, leading to mouthing, etc. Depending on the reaction of the pup, you don't have to use a Yelp!, you can say Ouch!!!, or Oops, where you want a marking word, to indicate when you are withdrawing attention.

Read this tweak and note the 3 days and the apology....

Some Tweaks to Bite Inhibition (to get her to stop biting when she wants to play or otherwise):
1. When the pup bites, then yelp. It should sound about like what the pup does when you step on its paw... don't step on her paw for a sample . When you yelp, the pup should startle briefly and stop nipping. (Look for the startle) Praise and pet. SHe'll bite.
2. When she bites the second time, Yelp. When she stops, praise and pet. SHe'll nip again, although it may be a little gentler. ...
3. When she bites a third time, Yelp (see a pattern?). But this time, turn your back for 15 - 30 secs. If she comes around and play bows or barks, then that is an apology. This is important. Accept it, praise and pet... and cringe in expectation of the next nip...
4. Whens he bites the 4th time, Yelp, then leave the area, placing her in a 2 min. time-out. It is better if you can leave, rather than moving her. Then, return and interact. (SHe's still hungry...)
5. When she nips the fifth time, yelp, and leave the area, stopping interaction for now.

You can modify the number of steps, but not what you do... for example, you can leave in a huff , after the second nip or even the first, but you have to provide a vocal marker, to give her something to react to. I still use a light yelp with my 11 yo when he lets teeth touch skin as I give him a treat. No pressure or harm, but I want him to appear very safe to everyone.

Pups need to sleep over night in order to learn their lessons. So, keep doing this for 3 days. By the third day, you should notice signficant Bite Inhibition. SHe may still nip, but it will be softer and she won't draw blood. And, she should be less aggressive [This isn't angry 'aggression', it is more energetic play], especially, if you notice the apology. Keep up the training and make sure that everyone yelps.... Very powerful method. (Your husband doesn't have to Yelp... he can say Dammit!, if needed 

If you learn the technique, then you can apply the "yelp" to other circumstances, also. I believe that "yelp" is "Please don't do that, I don't like it." in dog communication. I currently use the yelp when my dog plays tug, then runs with the toy, when he fetches and keeps it out of reach or when he takes a treat too quickly....

Dogs will grab for tug toy and take along some skin. With good Bite Inhibition, as well as withdrawing attention, you can teach most dogs to slow down grabbing, while still being able to rip your arm out of the socket by pulling. My dog is polite and will return my arm to me, so that we can continue playing.

Try it for 3 days, modify if needed, and Let us know. This is a very common problem and a great training opportunity.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

You posted about a cute little baby GSD and didn't give us pictures? For shame!

You've gotten great advice, I just wanted to encourage you to stick around, read stickies and ask more questions if you need to. GSDs can be quite the handful, so stick around.

Oh, and pictures!


----------



## Linda1270 (Nov 8, 2012)

blenderpie said:


> Please please please do not ever negatively handle your dog again! Having a breed that a lot of people are generally afraid of means that It's your job to do everything in your power to make Tessa a good breed ambassador. And, having a dog that is afraid of being touched (especially on the nose since most strangers stupidly go to pet a dogs head) is a recipie for disaster.
> 
> She's a puppy and doesn't realize how strong she is or how much she hurts you. And, shouting no and pushing her down has no context. Chances are, she thinks It's a game. You need to teach her what you DO WANT her to do. It's much more effective. The next time she nips and jumps up on you, turn around and cross your arms. Don't look at her, don't say anything to her. When biting doesn't get the response she wants, she'll offer another behavior, probably sit because that's been reindorced. The second she does it (or even stands calmly) click and treat. Shell get the message.
> 
> Also, this is going to take time and patience. At first, it might be a while before she offers another behavior because she hasn't realized theres another option yet. But be consistent! Also look up kikopup's video how to stop puppies from biting.


What gave you the idea that I mishandled her or shoved her down, did you get that from my post above, I read through it and didn't see that at all. Tess doesn't mind being touched, I rub her belly all the time, this usually calms her down a little when she's excited. I'm also working with her on touching, with a clicker and treats. I started doing this when she first arrived in order to get her use to be handled for grooming, ear cleaning, nail cutting, etc. I would rub her ears and pet her all over and if she accepted and didn't bite, I would click and treat. I have always used positive training with Tess, I'm sorry if I led you to believe that I was doing anything to hurt her. I did say that my husband popped her on the nose ONE TIME and she came back at him twice as hard, but he didn't hurt her in anyway and has stopped doing that after he heard a mouthful from me.

I have been reading a lot of the posts on this forum and have found some great information. When I stated above that we have tried everything, I mean that we have tried EVERYTHING, even saying "OUCH", turning my back and walking out of the room. However, I don't think I was doing it enough and plan to step it up a lot more. I have been reading links and tons of I am now going to do it all the time and also plan to follow the rest of the advice on in the thread "The Bite Stops Here".

Thank you all for your help and advice, I really appreciate hearing from all of you. Even though I'm not new to puppies, I am new to this particular breed and they are strong willed, so any advice, especially from GSD owners, is greatly appreciated.

As for photos, ask and you shall receive.

This photo is of Tess at 7 weeks of age.

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y59/LindaCas/Tess.jpg

Here she is with her ears still down

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y59/LindaCas/MyGirlTess.jpg


Here she is with one ear up and the other one leaning, I love this shot of her.

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y59/LindaCas/Oneearup.jpg


The photo on my avatar is at 10 weeks, a few days ago, with both ears up already! I hope these photos come out, wasn't sure whether to use the image code or the direct link.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

Blenderpie meant the pop to the nose, given by your husband. That is negatively handling.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Linda1270 said:


> When I stated above that we have tried everything, I mean that we have tried EVERYTHING, even saying "OUCH", turning my back and walking out of the room. However, I don't think I was doing it enough and plan to step it up a lot more.


This is so, so key. This technique really works, but you have to be absolutely consistent over a few weeks. Lots of people try it a couple times and say "it's not working! time to try something else!" but all you've accomplished is showing the pup that if she keeps biting, eventually you'll keep playing with her while she bites. I promise that if you follow hanksimon's post and are very consistent, it will work for her.


----------



## Linda1270 (Nov 8, 2012)

Thank you, I do plan on being very consistent with her training and will let you know how she is doing. I have started working on the "off" command, starting off very slowly, where if she does not touch the treat for 2-3 seconds, I click, treat and praise. She's very smart and I am pretty sure that she's going to pick this up pretty quickly. She loves to train and really focuses on me, when she's not overly active. Her attention span is short, so I keep it to a minimum for 10-15 minutes a few times a day at the present time. Right now she's sleeping on her little bed beside my desk in the office, she looks so angelic when she's sleeping...I just love her to bits. She's doing a good job of keeping my mind off the recent loss of my Lab Cocoa. I miss him something terrible.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

I don't consider GSDs to be willful, but I do consider the possibility of them being reactive and intelligent. 
I think they are as easy or easier to train than Labs... but you don't have to worry about hurting a Lab's feelings or her holding a grudge


----------



## luvmyfurballs (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm the proud owner of a 14 month old GSD. I got her at 12 weeks. She was never bad with the biting, but the energy level is way past any dog I've ever had. At one point I would hide in my room and cry from frustration. Then I read up on the breed and started understanding her better..this was the best move I made by far. GSD's are considered land sharks and they need strong leadership. The key is to redirect the puppy, exercise the puppy(mentally and physically). I have gone through 4 classes, a CGC, qualifying for schutzhund, and now we are in agility. I will never be without a GSD again. I have decided that her mentality in agility is...she sees it, she does it one time, she excels in it. I don't have to show her anything twice before she gets it...extremely smart. They are also very loyal. Positive training is a good way to go if possible. Socialization is key and your well on your way with that. Take the pup to the park to people watch. I've gone to the police department so mine could meet someone in uniform. I will tell you that they do play rough and lots of dogs do not welcome that play and you won't see many GSD's at dog parks or in group settings, unless all dogs are really good buddies. Also remember that because they are good in these settings as puppies, once they get older, there is a chance that this personality will change. Good Luck and enjoy...your pup is beautiful


----------



## Linda1270 (Nov 8, 2012)

Luvmyfurballs - Thank you, I think she is beautiful too. Good to hear from someone who has the breed. My goal for Tess is to become a CGC, I can't wait for her to start training, I'm sure she will do well, she catches on so quickly. We were supposed to begin training classes last night, however; we had a snow storm, so the classes were cancelled. Your right about not seeing many GSD at parks where there are a group playing. It never crossed my mind before but I recently thought about it when I signed her up for training. I want her to socialize with the other puppies in the class, hopefully she will.

Yes, land sharks are exactly what they are, mine is notorious. I have a lot of work ahead of me to end her biting and nipping. I'm pretty sure that the reason I wasn't more diligent in turning my back on her, is because she bites the back of my heals (Achilles tendon) whenever I do so. It all came back to me a little while ago when I turned my back to her and walked out of the room. Her teeth are so sharp and she bites in just the right spot to shoot pain right up my leg, but I'm sticking with it. Having her grow up to become a great dog is well worth it.


----------



## luvmyfurballs (Mar 5, 2012)

Linda1270 said:


> Luvmyfurballs - Thank you, I think she is beautiful too. Good to hear from someone who has the breed. My goal for Tess is to become a CGC, I can't wait for her to start training, I'm sure she will do well, she catches on so quickly. We were supposed to begin training classes last night, however; we had a snow storm, so the classes were cancelled. Your right about not seeing many GSD at parks where there are a group playing. It never crossed my mind before but I recently thought about it when I signed her up for training. I want her to socialize with the other puppies in the class, hopefully she will.
> 
> Yes, land sharks are exactly what they are, mine is notorious. I have a lot of work ahead of me to end her biting and nipping. I'm pretty sure that the reason I wasn't more diligent in turning my back on her, is because she bites the back of my heals (Achilles tendon) whenever I do so. It all came back to me a little while ago when I turned my back to her and walked out of the room. Her teeth are so sharp and she bites in just the right spot to shoot pain right up my leg, but I'm sticking with it. Having her grow up to become a great dog is well worth it.


Work on redirection. All I had to do with mine is tell her no bite in a high pitch voice, she would stop and look at me, then I'd say kisses and she would kiss me. I was lucky, we had maybe 2 days of biting. Have lots of toys. You'll learn the balance between the physical and mental exercise. Training at home should be short sessions several times a day. Walks and fetch are good physical things to do. Mine is very socialized, she loves other animals, kids, and people. She is very tolerant of small dogs that charge her She'll grow up and you'll miss that puppy...believe me they grow up fast!!


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Welcome to the breed (and to Dogforums), and congratulations on your perfectly normal, typical, evil landshark beast of a German Shepherd puppy  

My German Shepherd Dog was the exact same way as a puppy, with none of the sweetness or affection. It sounds like you are doing a great job with her already. They are extremely energetic, rambunctious, enthusiastic, and most of all, _bratty_, as puppies. There isn't much that can discourage them, so your puppies habits and reactions are completely normal. I tried everything with my pup - redirection, loud yelps, leaving the room, "becoming a tree", bitter spray, etc. and to be honest no combination of tactics worked very well. 

I think he had to have been 6 or 8 months when he finally stopped reflexively reaching to grab hands with his mouth. He is 3 1/2 years old now and has the best bite inhibition I have ever known on any dog. 

In my opinion and limited experience, they are not really a dog park breed. I agree with luvmyfurballs' observations regarding the dogs playing with each other. Mine went to the dog park until he was a few months over a year old, but overall he is people oriented and intolerant of other dogs roughing him up, even though he can be rough with other dogs himself. He does not put up with much from other dogs. 

Your girl is beautiful, I love sables  I would love to hear more about her! Where did you get her from? I am sorry to hear about the breeder's husband, by the way. My thoughts are with the family.



hanksimon said:


> I don't consider GSDs to be willful, but I do consider the possibility of them being reactive and intelligent.
> I think they are as easy or easier to train than Labs... but you don't have to worry about hurting a Lab's feelings or her holding a grudge


The German Shepherds I love and know are nothing if not strong willed. I do not ever see myself owning a Labrador Retriever, but I would take a Lab puppy over a German Shepherd puppy any day.


----------



## Linda1270 (Nov 8, 2012)

Equinox said:


> Welcome to the breed (and to Dogforums), and congratulations on your perfectly normal, typical, evil landshark beast of a German Shepherd puppy
> 
> My German Shepherd Dog was the exact same way as a puppy, with none of the sweetness or affection. It sounds like you are doing a great job with her already. They are extremely energetic, rambunctious, enthusiastic, and most of all, _bratty_, as puppies. There isn't much that can discourage them, so your puppies habits and reactions are completely normal. I tried everything with my pup - redirection, loud yelps, leaving the room, "becoming a tree", bitter spray, etc. and to be honest no combination of tactics worked very well.
> 
> ...



Sorry I am just getting back to this post now, we have been extremely busy these past couple of days. So good to hear from yet another GSD owner. Tess is my first GSD, my husband grew up with a couple of them and has always loved the breed. After a lot of homework, I got Tess from a breeder here in Massachusetts, down near Fall River, about an hour and a half away from me. The breeder has a huge kennel with 7 GSD, who all appear to have great temperaments. I had seen a couple of puppies from previous litters, met both the mother and the father of Tess' litter and both my husband and I decided that this is where we would get our next puppy. My only regret is not having her stay with her mother a week or two longer but it is what it is and I'm more than happy to deal with it. I liked the fact that this breeder put a lot of care in to the upkeep of her dogs. 

I have been working with Tess on her bite inhibition and also on a couple of other commands. She does sit perfectly, although she won't hold it for more than a couple of seconds, but that's okay, I haven't taught her to stay yet, I know that one's going to be a bit harder.. She is learning down and makes me laugh every time she does it, as she sort of flops down with her paws outstretched, as if she's play bowing and then the rest of her plops down, hey I'll take it, she's learning. Yesterday I took her for the longest walk yet, she does not like to leave her comfort zone of our backyard, but using treats, I began walking her on a loose leash and we went a couple of blocks up the street and around the corner. As soon as we got back to our street, and she recognized where she was, she pulled so hard and ran all the way back home. I had to run to keep up with her. I also take her out almost every day in the car and try to take her to as many places as I can, alternating one day to Petco and the next day to Petsmart. 

I totally agree with taking a Lab puppy over a GSD puppy any day. My recently passed Lab, Cocoa, was a walk in the park as a puppy compared to Tess. We had to put him down about 3 weeks ago due to his hind legs going and arthritis in his front leg. When he couldn't get up and down the steps to go outside, I knew it was time to let him go. He would have been 13 years old this coming December and I miss him dearly. He was so in tune with me and my feelings, he would know when I was sad or hurting and come and put his head on my lap or lick/kiss away my tears if I cried over a sad movie or something on animal planet. His love and devotion led me to be extremely fond of the breed, they are so gentle, goofy and loving. Now I'm looking forward to really getting to know Tess and the GSD breed. I'm already crazy about her, she is so darn cute! 

Btw, your dog is beautiful, I don't think you mentioned his name or is it Equinox?


----------

